# Filter bacteria life?



## ciderdrinker (4 Oct 2012)

As a newbie,apolgies if this is in the wrong section.
Just decomissioned (wrong spelling!!) an old tank today with a well established filter,bacteria etc,,
My question is.How long will the good bacteria last from that filter?
Hoping to transfer filter media etc, today(thursday) to new filter but that would mean that bacteria had been out of comission for 24 Hours!
Will they still be OK?


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Oct 2012)

Should be fine. The sediment is just as important so you should seed the new substrate with mulm if you will not reuse the sediment.

Cheers,


----------



## nry (4 Oct 2012)

There's a recent thread on here discussing how the bacteria can last MUCH longer than first thought - weeks and months instead of a few hours.


----------



## ciderdrinker (5 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Have transfered filter media to new filter/setup within that 24 hour window so fingers crossed


----------



## Mortis (11 Oct 2012)

You could always keep it running in a bucket


----------

